# Το «Βιβλίο των λαθών» (των σχολικών βιβλίων)



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2008)

Από τα σημερινά «ΝΕΑ»:
_Ένα ολόκληρο βιβλίο, το... «βιβλίο των λαθών», μπορεί να γραφτεί με υλικό από τα παροράματα και τα λάθη που εντοπίστηκαν στα νέα βιβλία του Δημοτικού και του Γυμνασίου!
Εκατοντάδες λάθη εντόπισε το υπουργείο Παιδείας στα καινούργια βιβλία και απέστειλε ήδη στα σχολεία τους καταλόγους με τις διορθώσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν, ώστε να ενημερωθούν οι δάσκαλοι, οι καθηγητές και οι μαθητές. Τα λάθη όμως είναι τόσα πολλά, ώστε για την ανάπτυξή τους στα βιβλία του Δημοτικού χρειάστηκαν 63 δακτυλογραφημένες σελίδες, ενώ για τα λάθη σε 16 βιβλία του Γυμνασίου απαιτήθηκε να γραφτούν 83 σελίδες. Συνολικά, δηλαδή, τα διάφορα λάθη και παροράματα μόνα τους αποτελούν ένα νέο βιβλίο... 146 σελίδων!

Στο Γυμνάσιο, τα περισσότερα λάθη εντοπίζονται στα βιβλία της Βιολογίας και των Μαθηματικών, με 16 και 15 σελίδες διορθώσεων αντίστοιχα, ενώ υπάρχουν και λάθη που προκαλούν γέλιο και ερωτηματικά για το μέγεθος της αβλεψίας.
[...]Στο βιβλίο Οδηγός Νηπιαγωγού ζητείται να διορθωθεί η φράση... «παίζοντας με τα όργανά τους», σε «παίζοντας με τα ονόματά τους». Στα Μαθηματικά Β΄ Δημοτικού, όπου χρησιμοποιούνται παραδείγματα ώστε να μάθουν τα παιδιά, κάποια κοπελίτσα που λεγόταν Μαρίνα έγινε Σαββίνα ξαφνικά, ένας Σπύρος έγινε Μιχάλης και μια Ελένη έγινε Άννα. Ενώ τα παιδάκια που θα έπρεπε να υπολογίσουν πόσα γλυκά μένουν σε ένα κουτί, βλέπουν ξαφνικά τα γλυκά να έχουν μεταμορφωθεί σε κουλουράκια. Τέλος, στο Εικονογραφημένο Λεξικό Α, Β και Γ Δημοτικού υπάρχει- κατά λέξη- η εξής απίθανη διόρθωση:
«[σελ. 227] [κώλος] (Να προστεθεί: Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη αυτή όταν μιλάμε με τους φίλους μας και όχι όταν γράφουμε)»._


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

Πλάκα έχουν. Χαράς ευαγγέλια για τους λαθοθήρες. Τα περισσότερα από τα πακέτα διορθώσεων βρίσκονται εδώ:
http://www.pi-schools.gr/lessons/paror/index.php

Άλλωστε, στο Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο μπορούμε να βρούμε και πολλά διδακτικά βιβλία σε PDF.


----------



## paraskevi (Oct 13, 2008)

Να 'ταν μόνο τα λάθη... Τα περισσότερα βιβλία του Δημοτικού είναι απαράδεκτα. Τα βιβλία των μαθηματικών δεν έχουν θεωρία. Οι ενότητες είναι σκορποχώρι. Η ιστορία είναι έτσι γραμμένη που πρέπει να την λέω στα παιδιά με άλλα λόγια μπας και καταλάβουν αυτό που θέλει να πει το μάθημα. Να μην πω για τη Φυσική... Δράμα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Να 'ταν μόνο τα λάθη... Τα περισσότερα βιβλία του Δημοτικού είναι απαράδεκτα. Τα βιβλία των μαθηματικών δεν έχουν θεωρία. Οι ενότητες είναι σκορποχώρι. Η ιστορία είναι έτσι γραμμένη που πρέπει να την λέω στα παιδιά με άλλα λόγια μπας και καταλάβουν αυτό που θέλει να πει το μάθημα. Να μην πω για τη Φυσική... Δράμα.



Πώς σε νιώθω...Και με τι κέφι να διαβάσουν τα παιδιά όταν οι ίδιοι οι καθηγητές -με το δίκιο τους- απαξιώνουν τα βιβλία;


----------



## Elsa (Oct 14, 2008)

Από την Καθημερινή (απόσπασμα):
*Σε λάθος δρόμο τα νέα βιβλία του Γυμνασίου*
Κακός ο σχεδιασμός του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου, σύμφωνα με έρευνα της «Κ»
Του Αποστολου Λακασα
«Είναι σαν τη νοικοκυρά που δεν ξέρει τι ακριβώς θα της χρειαστεί για το φαγητό που ετοιμάζει, και έτσι ψωνίζει τα πάντα...». Η παρομοίωση του έμπειρου φιλολόγου κ. Σωκράτη Κουγέα αποτυπώνει την εικόνα των νέων βιβλίων στο Γυμνάσιο. Μπορεί να είναι καλύτερα από τα προηγούμενα, αλλά με μεγάλο όγκο ύλης και «πολύ πυκνά», με αποτέλεσμα μαθητές και εκπαιδευτικοί να... χάνονται στη μετάφρασή τους. Ετσι, οι μαθητές που μπορούν και έχουν στήριξη από την οικογένειά τους (αφιέρωση χρόνου από τους γονείς ή οικονομική για φροντιστηριακή υποστήριξη) προχωρούν, και οι υπόλοιποι επιβραδύνουν - κάποιοι μένουν πολύ πίσω στα μαθήματα.

«Υπάρχει το φαινόμενο να έχουμε καλύτερα βιβλία, τα οποία όμως συντελούν στην αύξηση της σχολικής αποτυχίας!», παρατηρεί χαρακτηριστικά μιλώντας στην «Κ» ο μαθηματικός κ. Στράτος Στρατηγάκης.

Και μια άλλη παράμετρος από την ίδια εφημερίδα (ολόκληρο, δεν μπορώ να το κόψω):
*Συζήτηση επί της ουσίας*
Της Βενετιας Αποστολιδου*
Στην Ελλάδα δίνεται στα σχολικά βιβλία μεγαλύτερη σημασία από όση πραγματικά έχουν, με αποτέλεσμα να απορροφούν όλο το ενδιαφέρον, ενώ υποτιμώνται και μένουν ασχολίαστα κάποια άλλα στοιχεία της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας που μπορεί να έχουν την ίδια ή και μεγαλύτερη σημασία για το μορφωτικό αποτέλεσμα. Τα σχολικά βιβλία είναι ένα εργαλείο για τη διδασκαλία των διαφόρων γνωστικών αντικειμένων. Ενα εργαλείο από τα πολλά που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι στη διάθεση εκπαιδευτικών και μαθητών. Αλλα είναι η σχολική βιβλιοθήκη, τα εποπτικά μέσα και οι ηλεκτρονικές πηγές. Με δεδομένο ότι ούτε σχολικές βιβλιοθήκες έχουμε, ούτε σύγχρονα εποπτικά μέσα, ούτε υψηλό επίπεδο στην αξιοποίηση νέων τεχνολογιών στη διδασκαλία, τα σχολικά βιβλία ζουν και βασιλεύουν και δημιουργούν την ψευδαίσθηση στους πάντες, εκπαιδευτικούς, γονείς και μαθητές, ότι είναι η αρχή και το τέλος της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας. Kαι εδώ ξεχνάμε κάτι πολύ βασικό: Τα σχολικά βιβλία αποτελούν ερμηνεία του Αναλυτικού Προγράμματος. Γι’ αυτό και μπορούμε να έχουμε πολλαπλό σχολικό βιβλίο για το ίδιο Αναλυτικό Πρόγραμμα (Α.Π.). Μπορούμε να κρίνουμε κατά πόσο ένα σχολικό βιβλίο αποτελεί μια δημιουργική και ευφάνταστη ερμηνεία του Α.Π. αλλά δεν μπορούμε να ζητάμε από αυτό να υπερβεί τους περιορισμούς του. Οταν κρίνουμε λοιπόν ένα σχολικό βιβλίο θα πρέπει να είναι πάντα σαφές στη συζήτησή μας σε ποια σημεία κρίνουμε το βιβλίο και σε ποια το Α.Π. Στην Ελλάδα δεν γίνεται συζήτηση για τα Α.Π. Κι όμως αυτά είναι που κυρίως πρέπει να συζητιούνται γιατί εκεί είναι που καταγράφονται οι σκοποί, το περιεχόμενο αλλά και οι μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας.
* Η κ. Βενετία Αποστολίδου είναι αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια στο Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης του ΑΠΘ.


----------



## danae (Oct 15, 2008)

Και οι διορθώσεις χρειάζονται διόρθωση: 

Άσκηση 3η, «Πως αντέδρασε ο Αίολος όταν επέστρεψε στο
νησί του ο Οδυσσέας;». Να γίνει «Πως αντέδρασε ο Αίολος όταν στο νησί του
επέστρεψε ο Οδυσσέας;».

Ξέχασαν τον τόνο στο _πώς_...

Πάντως --για να μην ασκούμε μόνο αρνητική κριτική-- έχουν ρεαλιστική θεώρηση, πχ:

Άσκηση 5η, «Βρ..τε ένα ασφαλές σημείο για να διασχίσετε ένα δρόμο με μεγάλη
κυκλοφορία». Να αντικατασταθεί με : «Προσπαθ…στε να βρείτε ένα ασφαλές σημείο για να διασχίσετε ένα δρόμο με μεγάλη κυκλοφορία».


----------

